# EB/TEChnology LS Plan - Short review.



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Guys.

I've been running these in my car for the latest weeks and I thought I'd share my views on them.










My background is that I've been competing in SQ since the mid 90's, I am currently an active EMMA judge and a co-owner of the Swedish distributor for Celestra, SEAS and TEC.

Previously used brands of tweeters includes:
DLS, DynAudio, Peerless, MB Quart, Morel, Seas, Scanspeak, Vifa...

*Build quality:*
Rather good actually, the picture must show an earlier version, on mine the Screen print is replaced with a classy etched logo. 

Don't really like the way you solder the wires to the PCB, it's the best connection but I'm a bit worried about the longevety of this solution. I soldered 2,5 mm² cables straight on without to much trouble, but in hindsight would probably have used short, thin connecting cables to remove the stess of the board.

Mounting is a bit strange, the idea is to mount it into a thin panel and then use the supplied metal wings to keep it in there. I prefer to have mine a bit more sturdy fixed and was able to use the threaded bolts on the back side to bolt to a steel brace.

*Tech stuff:*

These are ribbon tweets of rather compact dimensions, think two packs of Juicy fruit gums side by side and you get the idea. 

They reqiure a rather high cross over point, ideally over 5 kHz so they are most suited to top off a good 3-way system up front.

They are also rather effective, no problem running them on a small amp.

Cost, well I guess somwhere around $350-400 for the pair. (No I rather don't want to ship to the US, EB should have a distributor there by now!)

Italian data sheet http://www.ebacoustic.it/prod_images/LSplan.pdf

*
Listening impressions:*

WOW. I changed from using the smaller brother Tec Surface TW which does quite a good job. But this is in another league.
The soundstage is wider, deeper and more defined. By quite a lot. 
But it is tonally where it really shines. String sounds and piano overtones, the complex harmonics of overlayed cymbals and shakers all is properly resolved in a way that really puts a smile to my face. There is plenty of defenition, but in a relaxed way. I hear new things in dics I've had for a decade.

*Negatives:*
I don't enjoy listening to my home rig as much anymore. (And that's a fairly good one.) I arrive late to things as I just have to listen to the next song. 

*Verdict:*
I can't imagine doing a car for myself without them.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice review! What models are still in production? PM/email sent.


----------

